# The end of a minister's work (Robert Traill)



## Reformed Covenanter (Jan 27, 2020)

About the end [of a minister’s work], the winning of souls. This is to bring them to God. It is not to win them to us, or to engage them into a party, or to the espousal of some opinions and practices, supposing them to be never so right, and consonant to the word of God. But the winning of them is, to bring them out of nature into a state of grace, that they may be fitted for, and in due time admitted into everlasting glory.

Robert Traill, _A Sermon Preached in October 1682. First Published in the Continuation of Morning-Exercise Questions. Quest. By what means may Ministers best win Souls_ (1682) in _The Works of Robert Traill, A.M. Minister of the Gospel in London_ (4 vols, Edinburgh: J. Ogle, 1810), 1: 243-44.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

